# Recommend a gaff for me



## monsterflat

I need a recommendation for gaffing fish from the pier please. I guess the flying gaff is a better choice than one of those big cumbersome nets right? Let me know what you think!!


----------



## John B.

go to GBB&T, ask for a pier gaff....

it'll be about 40-80 bucks, depending on which size gaff you choose


----------



## chirc

Walmart used to carry them and that is whereI got mine cheap. I don't know if they still do. Destin Walmart has a better selection of fishing stuff so I would call them first.Just tie a rope to it and good to go.


----------



## John B.

35' of thick rope.


----------



## Garbo

My recomendation would be don't buy one, unless you really believe you need it. 

If you fish out there often or not doesn't really matter, there are plenty of gaffs out there normally, and good people to help out that know how to use them. I don't own one and I have never, not even once had to look far for someone to gaff my catch. I have both netted and gaffed for others with a net or gaff that didn't belong to me. Most of the guys out there are great fishermen and plain good to be around, and help out in a second. 

Like I said, I don't have one and I am kinda glad that I don't it would be just one more thing to have to load, unload and keep up with. 

Just my view, from way down here.


----------



## ironman172

I'm with Garbo, I have my own but most on the pier will be more than willing to help!!! to net or gaff a fish.....my cobia gaffI made myself.....my king gaff I bought at Okaloosa pier for 42.00 if you feel you need one go there....but most on the pier will help you.good luck with whatever you choose!!!:letsdrink


----------



## bigruss

Has anyone here ever heard of a slide gaff??? We use them back in Hawaii off the cliffs. The gaff is tied to a rope and it has these rings on it where you put your line through. When the fish is tired hook it up to your line it will slide directly to your fish then pull the rope and the fish is gaffed... It's a lot easier then the gaffs I seen trying to be used on the pier. If anyone is interested I can try picking some up....


----------



## bigruss

They have heavier duty ones then those but I know a 55 pound fish was brought up with that one...


----------



## wrightackle

That slide gaff is the ticket. I use to make a slide gaff out of pvc pipe with a slit in the pipe to put your fishing line in. But your picture shows a much better system. The problem with my gaff was sometimes if the fish wasn't dead tired he could shake his head and tangle the gaff in the rope. The pvc part was too light. I don't fish the piers anymore but people that do should check this out.


----------



## konz

That is a sweet deal right there! I think I'm going to have to make one!


----------



## bigruss

Yea I seen this guy named Walt have a king fish on.. It was a pretty big one but he had the King on his side for a good while if he would have had a slide gaff I am pretty positive he would have had it but anyways after about 1 min it took him under the pier and that was it... Konz let me know how you do. And make sure the ring openings are off setting...


----------



## jigslinger

That looks like it would be real handy if you hooked up and nobody was around to help you. How long is it?


----------



## bigruss

The ones we use is about 2 feet long but they are pretty strong. It depends on the craftsmanship too I guess. I was actually going to buy that one in the picture from guy back at home but he didn't want to ship it. I checked my old messages and he said a 55 pounder and a 72 pound giant trevally (ulua) was brought up the cliffs with that gaff...


----------



## John B.

i fish such light line that i wouldn't want to put that on it, especially with any fish over 30lbs.... it'd be great for litlle kings, but i like my Ronnie Moore gaff too much... i'll stick with it


----------



## reelthrill

> *bigruss (6/29/2008)*Has anyone here ever heard of a slide gaff??? We use them back in Hawaii off the cliffs. The gaff is tied to a rope and it has these rings on it where you put your line through. When the fish is tired hook it up to your line it will slide directly to your fish then pull the rope and the fish is gaffed... It's a lot easier then the gaffs I seen trying to be used on the pier. If anyone is interested I can try picking some up....
> 
> In the mid 70's there was a guy at Navarre pier that had a gaff like that. When you got the fish near the pier, he would hook the gaff to the line and let it slide down to the fish.It would actually close up around the head of the fish. A lot of people made fun of his contraption but it worked every time.


----------



## bigruss

It would be good for big king fish also. But if you are using real light line I am not sure if you want this gaff on your line. I am going to see if I can find videos of it in action. These are made to bring up some big fish...


----------



## konz

Biggruss, it may have been mentioned earlier but how much does the gaff weigh. I want to try it out on shark fishing from the local piers. I wouldn't have to worry so much about the gaff breaking the line b/c of the long leader.


----------



## bigruss

Konz, I am not sure about the one picture because that was one I was interested in buying a couple months ago. My old one I think was anywhere from 8 to 10 pounds by guessing. I know it wasn't too heavy. If you're using line to shark fish I am sure this gaff will he awesome. This gaff would slide down our knots we had tied to our leader easily...


----------



## konz

Yeah I think I'm seriously going to make one. When my friend Ken gets back in town, we'll draw up some plans and I think I'll make one or two. I want to use a hollow piece of metal that has some weight to it.


----------



## bigruss




----------



## bigruss

Just wait for it to load. Around 7:24 watch carfeully you will see the slide gaff go down the line and then they bring it up the cliff...


----------



## konz

Right on, I'll check it out when i get home.


----------



## bigruss

Check that out because its cool lol. I found it looking for the gaff videos. They catch a yellow fin tuna off the cliff in Hawaii...


----------



## konz

Sweet, I will deffinatley check it out. If I'm able to make one of these gaffs, would you want one?


----------



## bigruss

If you you're able to make it yea. Just let me know the cost. If not it's ok. If you can't make it I can see if I can get them form Hawaii. Just let me know. But definitely check that video you will get a better idea of it..


----------



## konz

Oh I'm sure we have the ability to. Ol Ken is a fabricating master mind. It's just a matter of getting the material and putting forth the effort.


----------



## bigruss

I really want to get together at the bashes you have and do some shark fishing also....


----------



## konz

For sure man, I'll PM ya the next time we hit the beach for some sharking.


----------



## bigruss

Sounds good. Let me know when you watch those videos also...


----------



## konz

just watched those videos and that gaff worked like a champ.....


----------



## King Mike

if anyone makes or gets one let me know b/c i would like one... im just curious if it will work on the smaller kings too b/c i pier fish all the time and the two hooks look pretty wide for some of our gaffable but smaller kings...maybe i could buy 2 sizes one bigger for sharks and one smaller for kings??? anyway just let me know! thanks mike


----------



## bigruss

Yea I am waiting because I know Konz and his buddy is going to attempt it. 



Konz, I wanted to show you that video so you could get a better idea of it and the fish it can bring up... Alot of cussing in that video. But I would be too if I brought a fish up like that. lol


----------



## David_H

I thought about making something similar to that. I like that design better, it is simpler than my idea (a scaled down "tuna missile").The weight of a cliff gaff would not need to be near as much as an ordinary pier gaff, since it slides down the line you don't need the mass to hold the gaff in place and you would want less pressure exerted by the gaff on to the line. It wouldn't have to weigh more than a pound or two to be efficient.



I have held off making something along these lines for two reasons. First I don't have access to a welding machine at the present time. Second, I agree with VS200B about sliding something down a light mono line (10-14# test) with a good sized fish already testing its strength.


----------

